# Vibration Technology Ltd. 4M 140 Serial # 1252



## Dimezup (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello fellow humans , I just brought home a " Vibration Technology Ltd. 4M 140 Serial # 1252 ' amplifier. I have yet to find any useful information on this product other than it was manufactured in Scarborough, Ontario and that the company is no longer in business. Could somebody please help me find any other useful information. Many thanks and I will provide pictures shortly.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

More commonly known as VT.

Does yours have the phasor?

Just bumped older thread for you.


----------



## Mark Austin (Dec 11, 2017)

Dimezup said:


> Hello fellow humans , I just brought home a " Vibration Technology Ltd. 4M 140 Serial # 1252 ' amplifier. I have yet to find any useful information on this product other than it was manufactured in Scarborough, Ontario and that the company is no longer in business. Could somebody please help me find any other useful information. Many thanks and I will provide pictures shortly.


Any chance you found information on your VT? I have a VT212 that I got in the 70's, I actually loved it until it started misbehaving. I had it worked on by (an incompetent) tech in Texas but it was never the same. I just found an EQ-140 in Austin Texas that has a similar issue. I'm hoping to find some information about what got changed in mine and hopefully get them both working.

Most people either love them or hate them. I actually love mine, I had DeMarzio dual sound pickups in my SG that really worked well with this setup. Of course mine still has the 25w greenbacks in it. I have heard (actually heard) pedal steel through these amps and they are absolutely off that charts amazing.

Any help with archives, schematics, parts crossovers etc would be greatly appreciated... I'm trying to resurrect these old amps because they are a great example of both early transistor amps that sounded interesting and they are early Canadian guitar amps, which seem as rare as chicken teeth.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Mark Austin (Dec 11, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> More commonly known as VT.
> 
> Does yours have the phasor?
> 
> Just bumped older thread for you.


I have a VT212 (Phasor Twin) that I got in the 70's, I actually loved it until it started misbehaving. I had it worked on by (an incompetent) tech in Texas but it was never the same. I just found an EQ-140 in Austin Texas that has a similar issue. I'm hoping to find some information about what got changed in mine and hopefully get them both working.

Most people either love them or hate them. I actually love mine, I had DeMarzio dual sound pickups in my SG that really worked well with this setup. Of course mine still has the 25w greenbacks in it. I have heard (actually heard) pedal steel through these amps and they are absolutely off that charts amazing.

Any help with archives, schematics, parts crossovers etc would be greatly appreciated... I'm trying to resurrect these old amps because they are a great example of both early transistor amps that sounded interesting and they are early Canadian guitar amps, which seem as rare as chicken teeth.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Mark Austin (Dec 11, 2017)

This is the EQ 140 I just got from a guy in Austin, TX. He said the power transistors are bad but I'm thinking it was running a 2 ohm load that a burned resistor that toasted something else in the chain. The circuit board on the power side is darkened and there is a dark resistor opposite.

I'm going to start pulling the caps and the big resistors and replace them to see if that helps. Any other ideas?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Your interest in these Canadian amps is so cool.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Resistors get burnt by bad transistors, not the other way around.
The transistors are socketed, so they are easy to remove and test with the diode function of a multi-meter. Keep track of which goes where. Google around for transistor checking with meter, there should be plenty of tutorials.


----------



## Jay T (Apr 26, 2021)

Vibration Technology was formed by two smart guys. One was Harry Ghandi, who had experience in music with CHUM Seeburg, but with VT was both the owner and focused on the business end. The other was a brilliant designer named Adrian Ball. Ball's previous claim ot fame was designing a brand of amps you may have heard of called GBX. They were a modular design amp with the power amp installed in each cabinet. The more cabinets you added, the more power you gained. A small pre-amp was used in any configuration. 
Adrian designed the VT series with the same thinking as with the GBX, but without the same modular approach as the Guy Beresford Experiment (GBX). The concept was simple to say, yet not so simple to pull off, which is to make a solid state amplifier sound like a British tube amplifier. 
I personally had much experience with VT Amps and always felt the sound was terrific, yet still just a tad too "clean". I felt the built-in phase was top notch and never quite duplicated in any pedal or effects box quite as well. 
I don't think VT Amps were ever any threat to Marshall, Hiwatt, Ampeg, etc. but they were a very solid, good sounding amp (also thanks to Celestion Speakers), and very reliable for the regularly gigging musician. They were equally as good for bass, keyboards, steel, etc. as they were for guitar. 
A very fond memory for me of the 70's. 
Enjoy if you happen to have one.


----------



## Mark Austin (Dec 11, 2017)

Mark Austin said:


> I have a VT212 (Phasor Twin) that I got in the 70's, I actually loved it until it started misbehaving. I had it worked on by (an incompetent) tech in Texas but it was never the same. I just found an EQ-140 in Austin Texas that has a similar issue. I'm hoping to find some information about what got changed in mine and hopefully get them both working.
> 
> Most people either love them or hate them. I actually love mine, I had DeMarzio dual sound pickups in my SG that really worked well with this setup. Of course mine still has the 25w greenbacks in it. I have heard (actually heard) pedal steel through these amps and they are absolutely off that charts amazing.
> 
> ...













Mark Austin said:


> I have a VT212 (Phasor Twin) that I got in the 70's, I actually loved it until it started misbehaving. I had it worked on by (an incompetent) tech in Texas but it was never the same. I just found an EQ-140 in Austin Texas that has a similar issue. I'm hoping to find some information about what got changed in mine and hopefully get them both working.
> 
> Most people either love them or hate them. I actually love mine, I had DeMarzio dual sound pickups in my SG that really worked well with this setup. Of course mine still has the 25w greenbacks in it. I have heard (actually heard) pedal steel through these amps and they are absolutely off that charts amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Austin (Dec 11, 2017)

Jay T said:


> Vibration Technology was formed by two smart guys. One was Harry Ghandi, who had experience in music with CHUM Seeburg, but with VT was both the owner and focused on the business end. The other was a brilliant designer named Adrian Ball. Ball's previous claim ot fame was designing a brand of amps you may have heard of called GBX. They were a modular design amp with the power amp installed in each cabinet. The more cabinets you added, the more power you gained. A small pre-amp was used in any configuration.
> Adrian designed the VT series with the same thinking as with the GBX, but without the same modular approach as the Guy Beresford Experiment (GBX). The concept was simple to say, yet not so simple to pull off, which is to make a solid state amplifier sound like a British tube amplifier.
> I personally had much experience with VT Amps and always felt the sound was terrific, yet still just a tad too "clean". I felt the built-in phase was top notch and never quite duplicated in any pedal or effects box quite as well.
> I don't think VT Amps were ever any threat to Marshall, Hiwatt, Ampeg, etc. but they were a very solid, good sounding amp (also thanks to Celestion Speakers), and very reliable for the regularly gigging musician. They were equally as good for bass, keyboards, steel, etc. as they were for guitar.
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Austin said:


> View attachment 377603


The first decent amp I had was this model. It was loud as F$#k!

I got a pretty decent distorted tone out of it and at the time, that's what mattered most.


----------



## Mark Austin (Dec 11, 2017)

Well I just got the EQ 140 back from repair and need to test it. I finally got the 212 I purchased on eBay from New Jersey- it went to Pennsylvania, then Oklahoma and I picked it up in Houston Texas last Sunday and just got back to Southern California last night. I probably have the world’s largest collection of them right now! Looking for more now that I have a guy who can fix them. My original one is the bottom one.


----------

